# Halo White German Shepherds



## Rickyp (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello! New to the forum, not new to german shepherds. Our white german shepherd, schatzi, passed away not too long ago, at 11 years of age. We are looking to get another white shepherd, but are having a hard time finding one. A couple of very reputable breeders that I'm familiar with (hollybrook kennels and foxhunt shepherds) won't have any puppies ready until summer, and I'm not even guaranteed one because they have so many reservations already. I'd like to get one in the next few weeks. Found a few breeders, but none seem to have what I'm looking for. I was referred to Halo white shepherds in vidalia, ga (about 5 hours from me), and they do have a female puppy available. Anyone dealt with these folks before? I called and spoke to the owner, and she is very nice. I just can't find much about them on the Internet, and i did a search on this forum. still no luck. I thought maybe y'all could help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

White GSDs are so beautiful. I don't know about the Halo breeder. But is I were you, I would ask the OFA hip ratings of the parents and if the parentage was cleared for DM. You may also want to look into rescue.


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

Reeves Royal Acres
Braehead Whites Shepherds
Surefire Shepherds

Also, Echo White German Shepherd Rescue has a beautiful long coat in foster named Emmett. Look them up on facebook, his stunning and sweet. Here's their website: Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

whisperg said:


> Reeves Royal Acres
> Braehead Whites Shepherds
> Surefire Shepherds
> 
> Also, Echo White German Shepherd Rescue has a beautiful long coat in foster named Emmett. Look them up on facebook, his stunning and sweet. Here's their website: Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue.


:thumbup:
Ve-Lin's
Hoofprint
Victorious White Shepherds
Foxhunt (even if you have to wait a little bit)

Visit the AWSA and WGSDCA websites - lots of breeders listed so you can compare to Halo.


----------



## Fancy (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got my Max from Surefire. Rhonda was great to deal with.
She has a 5 month old also. Beautiful dogs! And smart!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

White GSDs are awesome people think they disqualify German shepherds and look awful and just kill them. THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR KILLING LIVING CREATURES!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Who is killing white German Shepherds?


----------



## Halo German Shepherds (Mar 2, 2013)

*Who is Halo German Shepherds?*

_ *** Removed by ADMIN - No direct advertising *** _


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Oddly enough there is no mention of health or temperament on your homepage? Just lots of "rare" colors? And the pedigree? all it proves is that its a gsd.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would never go to any breeder who is purposefully breeding out of standard (blue, liver) and poor pigment (black and "silver") dogs. If they aren't following the standard there, what else are they not following. If they're concentrating on color as their top priority/advertisement, they aren't concentrating on health and temperament.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lin said:


> I would never go to any breeder who is purposefully breeding out of standard (blue, liver) and poor pigment (black and "silver") dogs. If they aren't following the standard there, what else are they not following. If they're concentrating on color as their top priority/advertisement, they aren't concentrating on health and temperament.


Well going to a breeder who is breeding in standard when you what a white is just silly. You will never get a dog.  Lots of good white shepherd breeders out there that do test for health and temperament. 

I'd pm Whiteshepherds. I don't know if she is a breeder or gets hers from a breeder but she seems very know a lot about whites.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There is a standard for whites as well. Its just slightly different from the regular GSD standard. But it also addresses issues specific to whites, such as how quality pigment applies to white dogs. For example black nose leather and paw pads, not pink. Both standards are against poor quality pigment.
http://www.wgsdca.org/thebreed/breedstandard.asp
http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/Breeds/HerdingDog/WhiteShepherd10012008
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...lfWjIY&sig=AHIEtbSXHubsj2g4FIGlB0W4Kzgbakr-fQ


----------



## lovepets (Oct 10, 2013)

Rickyp said:


> Hello! New to the forum, not new to german shepherds. Our white german shepherd, schatzi, passed away not too long ago, at 11 years of age. We are looking to get another white shepherd, but are having a hard time finding one. A couple of very reputable breeders that I'm familiar with (hollybrook kennels and foxhunt shepherds) won't have any puppies ready until summer, and I'm not even guaranteed one because they have so many reservations already. I'd like to get one in the next few weeks. Found a few breeders, but none seem to have what I'm looking for. I was referred to Halo white shepherds in vidalia, ga (about 5 hours from me), and they do have a female puppy available. Anyone dealt with these folks before? I called and spoke to the owner, and she is very nice. I just can't find much about them on the Internet, and i did a search on this forum. still no luck. I thought maybe y'all could help me out. Thanks!



** Please keep posts like this in private. Thank you, ADMIN ***


----------



## rbebtb (Dec 30, 2013)

** Post removed by ADMIN. Posts of this nature must be kept in private**


----------



## BryanC (Oct 30, 2013)

Got my last shepherd from Halo and he's a great dog. I know they sale a lot of shepherds and I cant speak for all of them but I love Slash to death. Great personality and also fearless. Any more questions feel free to ask. 

They do have a lot of shepherds but not like a puppy mill. All dogs are clean and cared for. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hobicat (Jul 14, 2014)

Check out Reeves Royal Acres in Indiana. They are responsible breeders! I purchased a puppy from Halo last year who, at 9 months has hip dysplasia. If you deal with Halo be sure to get genetic test results up front. Several rescues also have pure-bred white shepherds... Check out Echo Dogs or White Paws.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know this breeder and have no personal experience with their dogs.

Based purely on the website I'd stay far, far away. No health test results are posted, there are no titles on the breeding dogs, there are too many litters posted in too-close succession for my liking (two in April 2014 and one in May 2014, and that's just from what I could tell by glancing at the picture), no clear stated goal for the breeding program other than producing "rare colors," and there are a number of things that to me would appear to be red flags -- "champion grand sired" lines, emphasis on TV stars, and an "About Us" page that contains no useful information and a whole lotta red flags.

There are plenty of good white GSD breeders out there. You can do better than this by a long shot.


----------



## lcw30344 (Sep 1, 2015)

*** Removed by ADMIN - Please PM poster for info if desired ***


----------

